# Hilfe bei Kauf eines Gaming PCs



## Gamli (20. November 2011)

Da ich meinen uralten Laptop gegen einen neuen Gaming PC austauschen wollte, aber selber nicht grade viel Ahnung habe, habe ich mir hier etwas hilfe erhofft. Ich wollte jetzt auch nicht einfach drauf los kaufen, weil die Preise nicht grade gering sind.
Ich habe mir schon einen PC rausgesucht (bzw 2). 

1:
Hyrican PC PCK03583 Gaming PC, AMD FX-8150, 2TB SATA – OTTO–Online–Shop

2:
Hyrican PCK03598 Gaming PC, AMD FX-6100 Six-Core – OTTO–Online–Shop

Unterschiede:
1.Prozessor: AMD FX 8150 eightcore Prozessor (3,6GHz, Turbo: 4,2GHz)
Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon HD 6950 

2.Prozessor: AMD FX 6100 sixcore Prozessor (3,3GHz, Turbo: 3,9GHz)
Grafikkarte: 2xAMD Radeon HD 6870

Die PCs sind ähnlich, jedoch besitzt der eine einen etwas besseren Prozessor und eine bessere Grafikkarte und der andere hat dafür 2 Grafikkarten. Nun weiß ich nicht welcher der beiden PCs besser ist für meinen Gebrauch. Ich hab auch keine Ahnung, ob es gewisse Vorteile bei 2 Grafikkarten gibt bzw ob das überhaupt besser ist.
Ich hatte hauptsächlich vor neue Games mit hohen Grafikansprüchen damit zu spielen (z.B. Skyrim).

Wie gesagt ich hab nicht wirklich viel Ahnung und weiß jetzt nicht ob das eventuell ein kompletter Fehlkauf ist. Habe nur mal ein bisschen gegooglet und kam schon zu dem Ergebnis, dass es sich um sehr gute PCs handelt.
Ihr könnt mir auch gerne alternativen posten also vielleicht bessere PCs in der gleichen Preisklasse (da ich bei den PCs noch Rabatt bekomme sollte dies nicht 1100€ überschreiten)

Also meine konkreten Fragen:
Welcher der beiden PCs ist besser?
Lohnen sich die PCs für diesen Preis oder gibt es besseres für den gleichen Preis?

Schon mal vielen Dank im vorraus


----------



## quaaaaaak (20. November 2011)

1. mein sammelthread sollte dir auskunft geben.
2. die beiden pcs von dir nutzen die neuen amd prozessoren: bulldozer, diese sind jedoch nur bedingt für gaming pcs geeignet, ich würde hier lieber zu einer intel sandy bridge greifen.
3. ein vorschlag von mir, auf hardwareversand.de:
Intel Core i5-2500K
ASRock P67 Pro3 (B3), Sockel 1155, ATX
Scythe Katana 3, für alle Sockel geeignet
Crucial M4 128GB
Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB
8GB-Kit Corsair ValueSelect PC3-10667U CL9
LanCool K58
EVGA GeForce GTX 570 HD
LG GH24NS bare schwarz
Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520
Rechner - Zusammenbau
->1042,83

brauchst du noch windows?
wenn ja kämen nochmal 78,65€ drauf für Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit (SB-Version)


----------



## Herbboy (20. November 2011)

HIer kannst Du auch mal schauen, was da so vorgeschlagen wird. Du kannst zB den 700€-PC nehmen und dann eine GTX 570 einbauen, oder direkt mal die Konfig für den 900€-PC anschauen.

PC-Konfigurationen für Battlefield 3, Skyrim, Modern Warfare 3, Anno 2070 und Co. ab 500 Euro


----------



## Gamli (21. November 2011)

Vielen dank für die schnelle Hilfe! 
Bin dann jetzt doch ab von den Fertig-PCs und werd mich nochmal was informieren und mir dann einen PC selber zusammenstellen.


----------



## Zocker15xD (21. November 2011)

Die Konfiguration von quaaaaak wäre sehr empfehlenswert, wenn du halt noch Win7 brauchst und es dir zu teuer wird, würde ich eine SSD mit "nur" 64GB nehmen.


----------

